# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Nese ka ndonje njohes te mire te folklorit atehere kerkoj ndihme rreth kesaj

## Linë

Kerkohet pergjigje rreth ketyre pyetjeve:


1.Lenda epike me te cilen mbushen syzhete e kengeve kreshnike jane: 
a)antiosmane b)antisllave c) antigreke


2.Shkruaj shkurtimisht per ndertimin kompozicional te kenges kreshnike?

3.Cilat balada shqiptare shtjellojnë motivin e Penelopes?

4.Cfare e karakterizon modelin arberesh te kenges historike?


Keto pergjigje jane te nevojshme per nje grup njerezish.

Ju Faleminderit!

----------


## cool_shqype

Perpara se ti bini qylit beni me mire ti lexoni e shtjelloni ASHTU NE GRUP NJEREZISH se nuk po beni fizike berthamore por dicka qe fare thjesht mesohet ne letersine Shqipe.....PERSONALISHT DO TE ME VINTE TURP TE BEJA NJE KERKESE TE TILLE

----------


## 2043

> Perpara se ti bini qylit beni me mire ti lexoni e shtjelloni ASHTU NE GRUP NJEREZISH se nuk po beni fizike berthamore por dicka qe fare thjesht mesohet ne letersine Shqipe.....PERSONALISHT DO TE ME VINTE TURP TE BEJA NJE KERKESE TE TILLE


Nje grup njerezish injorante qe presin nje injorant tjeter tu lexoje ato cka i ofron forumi. Po i themi Albos te shperndaje edhe doktoratura ketu pasi po marin dijet e mjaftueshme  :perqeshje:

----------


## Linë

Mendoj gabohesh. Kishte mjaft karakter serioz kjo, dhe lypsen poashtu pergjigje serioze. Mund te qendrosh larg ksaj nese konsideron ashtu.

----------


## Linë

Perse cuditeni kshtu kaq shume, e konsideroni veten kshtu kaq te ditur!? Atehere ne vend qe te mereni me keto, shkurt me shkruani pergjigjet dhe kaq, mbaroi.

----------


## 2043

> Mendoj gabohesh. Kishte mjaft karakter serioz kjo, dhe lypsen poashtu pergjigje serioze. Mund te qendrosh larg ksaj nese konsideron ashtu.


Do ishte me serioze sikur ta studionit folklorin perpara se tua shpjegoni te tjereve. Ne te kundert mund te merni nje njohes te folklorit tu beje kumtesen e nevojshme.

----------


## Linë

Une nuk pretendoj shpjegim te bej rreth folklorit. Thjeshte eshte njohuri momentale apo afatshkurter qe kerkohet ne kete raste. Dhe kam thjeshte nevoje te dije ato pergjigje, dhe jo zgjerim te metutjeshem.

----------


## shofer

> Kerkohet pergjigje rreth ketyre pyetjeve:
> 
> 
> 1.Lenda epike me te cilen mbushen syzhete e kengeve kreshnike jane: 
> a)antiosmane b)antisllave c) antigreke
> 
> 
> 2.Shkruaj shkurtimisht per ndertimin kompozicional te kenges kreshnike?
> 
> ...


shko filloje klasen e pare te shkolles fillore nga fillimi dhe deri sa te mbarosh gjimnazin, do mesosh shume gjera rreth letersise shqipe, historise etj.

medreseja ku ke shkuar ti nuk te ndihmon ne keto kerkesa :u shkriva:

----------


## derjansi

e ke mush forumin me kuranishte e priton me ba detyrat e tuja?

hiqju se sje per shkoll ti merru me haxhillak 

me sa di un edhe feja i denon kopjet, kopja asht hajni.

----------


## Sayan2003

Ketu duket qyteterimi i anetareve te mesiperm.

Hapesja e temes kerkon informacion sikurse qindra persona te tjere qe hapin tema e kane nevoje per informacion.

Nese keni mundesi te kontriboni me informacion mire nese jo ska nevoje te tregoni injorancen tuaj.

Ka te drejte smth kur thote se eshte mbush forumi me naziste e maloke.

----------


## derjansi

hapsja e temes nuk kerkon informacion por pergjigje.

ndryshimin gjeje ti fushori

----------


## Sayan2003

> hapsja e temes nuk kerkon informacion por pergjigje.
> 
> ndryshimin gjeje ti fushori


Ske faj maloket te vrasin per nje llaf goje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Ske faj maloket te vrasin per nje llaf goje


nuk po te vret kuhs o toro po ky lloj veprimi duhet denu 

e di ti sa temat jan hap ne forum prej gjimnazistave qe kerkojn tu shkrujsh ni hartim e kto ti ja japin msuses neser gati pa e vra kryt hiq?

kshtu dh epuna e ksaj vehabistes qe man men permenc hadithet e thanjet e abin-husen-el-sharif-kapllan-sami-bin--hatixhe lesh me qime po nuk din se ke simbolizon balozi i zi ne baladad e gjergj elez alis, mujit dhe halilit.

din permnec historin e arabis e kurr ska lexu shtyllen e kultures vet kombtare.


dhe e ke gabim maloket vrasin edhe per ni gjys llafi kur qitet pa u menu.

----------


## shofer

> nuk po te vret kuhs o toro po ky lloj veprimi duhet denu 
> 
> e di ti sa temat jan hap ne forum prej gjimnazistave qe kerkojn tu shkrujsh ni hartim e kto ti ja japin msuses neser gati pa e vra kryt hiq?
> 
> kshtu dh epuna e ksaj vehabistes qe man men permenc hadithet e thanjet e abin-husen-el-sharif-kapllan-sami-bin--hatixhe lesh me qime po nuk din se ke simbolizon balozi i zi ne baladad e gjergj elez alis, mujit dhe halilit.
> 
> din permnec historin e arabis e kurr ska lexu shtyllen e kultures vet kombtare.
> 
> 
> dhe e ke gabim maloket vrasin edhe per ni gjys llafi kur qitet pa u menu.


tori esht jevg lol, ka kompleks inferioriteti.

----------


## Sayan2003

> tori esht jevg lol, ka kompleks inferioriteti.


Ja maloku , me se fundmi mesoi fjalen inferior dhe po ben prova ne forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Ja maloku , me se fundmi mesoi fjalen inferior dhe po ben prova ne forum


Hahahah  mire se malok por ky do jete dhe shofer plehrash lol

----------


## 2043

> Ketu duket qyteterimi i anetareve te mesiperm.
> 
> Hapesja e temes kerkon informacion sikurse qindra persona te tjere qe hapin tema e kane nevoje per informacion.
> 
> *Nese keni mundesi te kontriboni me informacion mire nese jo ska nevoje te tregoni injorancen tuaj.*
> 
> Ka te drejte smth kur thote se eshte mbush forumi me naziste e maloke.


Cila quhet injorance sipas teje ore i ditur?
Ajo qe ti apo ajo s'keni idene e bazes se kultures kombetare qe eshte folklori, apo quani injorant cdo person i cili nuk ju jep falas dijet tuaja te pamerituara?.

----------


## Linë

Kjo ishte per njohesit e mire te folklorit prandaj u be ne kete rubrike, nuk ishte per te tjeret aq me pak te kalojne ne fyerje apo gjera tjera. Nese jeni njohes te mire ne kete kjo mund edhe te shprehet, e jo te tregoni egoizem ne ate qe e dini.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Cila quhet injorance sipas teje ore i ditur?
> Ajo qe ti apo ajo s'keni idene e bazes se kultures kombetare qe eshte folklori, apo quani injorant cdo person i cili nuk ju jep falas dijet tuaja te pamerituara?.


C'dije falas more idiot? Qe kur informacionet ne kete forum u dashkan blere me para?

----------


## shofer

> Ja maloku , me se fundmi mesoi fjalen inferior dhe po ben prova ne forum


 :princi: jam tosk, dhe maloket jane shqiptare si une.

ti o jevg dhe sikur te nderrosh 7 lekure shqiptar s'behesh dot kurre :djall i nevrikosur:

----------

